
The Scunthorpe problem - rishabhd
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem
======
Deimorz
Recent Motherboard article about this topic:
[https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9kmp9v/life-on-
th...](https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/9kmp9v/life-on-the-internet-
is-hard-when-your-last-name-is-butts)

~~~
dang
Discussed at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17870222](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17870222).
I suppose we should mark the current submission a dupe.

